# Έκρηξη στο κουρείο;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Μια περίεργη ιστορία διηγήθηκε ο Δημήτρης Καμπουράκης στην εκπομπή του _Μια σταγόνα ιστορία_ την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Μπορείτε να την ακούσετε στον σχετικό ιστότοπο με το αρχείο των εκπομπών του, στην καταχώριση για την Παρασκευή 12/10/13.

Σύμφωνα με την αφήγηση, το 1874, σε ένα κουρείο της Νέας Υόρκης, ο κουρέας περιποιήθηκε τον πελάτη του, Ουίλιαμ βαν Ντάρουμ. Ο κουρέας τού έβαψε τις λευκές φαβορίτες με κρέμα που κατασκεύαζε ο ίδιος ο κουρέας και του φρόντισε ένα μικρό κόψιμο με αλοιφή επίσης δικής του κατασκευής. Φεύγοντας όμως, ο πελάτης σκόνταψε και έπεσε, με αποτέλεσμα να ακολουθήσει μια τεράστια έκρηξη που του διέλυσε το πηγούνι.

Ο ιατροδικαστής διαπίστωσε ότι λόγω του ιδρώτα που κυλούσε στα μάγουλα του βαν Ντάρουμ, η ακίνδυνη βαφή της φαβορίτας —που είχε βάση τον νιτρικό άργυρο— αναμίχθηκε με την επίσης ακίνδυνη αλοιφή στο κόψιμο —που είχε βάση τη γλυκερίνη— με αποτέλεσμα να σχηματιστεί νιτρογλυκερίνη που ανατινάχθηκε με την κρούση.

Η ιστορία μού φαίνεται εξαιρετικά τραβηγμένη. Οι συνθήκες είναι στα όρια του απίθανου, οι ποσότητες ελάχιστες για να προκαλέσουν τέτοια έκρηξη, ακόμη και αν συνέτρεξαν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να ανακαλύψω κάτι σχετικό στο νέτι· ούτε για να την επιβεβαιώσω, ούτε για να την καταρρίψω. Οπότε, προσφεύγω στις συλλογικές ερευνητικές ικανότητες του φόρουμ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2013)

H Χημεία λέει ότι, είτε στη βιομηχανία είτε στο σπίτι, αν θέλεις να φτιάξεις νιτρογλυκερίνη, χρειάζεσαι πυκνό νιτρικό οξύ, πυκνό θειικό οξύ και γλυκερίνη. Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να αντικαθίσταται η συνδυασμένη δράση των δύο αυτών οξέων με νιτρικό άργυρο. Η απλή ανάμιξη νιτρικού αργύρου με γλυκερίνη δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αντίδραση νίτρωσης.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2013)

Δεν έχω γνώμη γι' αυτό που ρωτάς, Δόκτορα, αλλά μου θυμίζει έντονα μιαν άλλη θαυμαστή περίπτωση: τη σφαίρα που διαπέρασε τους όρχεις ενός φαντάρου στον Αμερικανικό Εμφύλιο Πόλεμο κι έπειτα σφηνώθηκε στη μήτρα μιας κοπέλας και τη γκάστρωσε!

The case of the miraculous bullet. Μέχρι και οι Μιθμπάστερς έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μέχρι και οι Μιθμπάστερς έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτό.



Ώσπου να διαβάσω _Setup: blue-dyed sperm inside a blue trouser bag setup between gunner and petticoat-wrapped ballistics gel ("the womb"). _ αναρωτιόμουν *πώς* στην οργή ασχολήθηκαν ώστε να το επαληθεύσουν --ή να το καταρρίψουν.  :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια περίεργη ιστορία διηγήθηκε ο Δημήτρης Καμπουράκης στην εκπομπή του _Μια σταγόνα ιστορία_ την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Μπορείτε να την ακούσετε στον σχετικό ιστότοπο με το αρχείο των εκπομπών του, στην καταχώριση για την Παρασκευή 12/10/13.)



Ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα, σε πρόχειρη αναζήτηση, να βρω στοιχεία για το... μούσι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω και πού να ακούσω τι λέει ο Καμπουράκης. Θα βοηθούσε να ξέρουμε (α) αν ήταν Παρασκευή ή Σάββατο, στις 11 ή 12 του μήνα, διότι η Παρασκευή 12/10/2013 είναι σαν την ιστορία του Καμπουράκη: δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Υποθέτω ωστόσο ότι εννοείς την Παρασκευή 11/10/2013. Και (β) πού πάνω κάτω στην εκπομπή λέει την ιστορία του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Εννοώ την Παρασκευή 11/10 :) και το λέει στην αρχή αρχή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτά τα ημερήσιά του είναι πεντάλεπτα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2013)

Παρασκευή 11/10 μάλλον.

Ο Καμπουράκης έχει γράψει δύο βιβλία με τον τίτλο αυτό, Σταγόνες ιστορίας, και όπως φαίνεται από αυτό που θα παραθέσω, του αρέσει να διηγείται εντυπωσιακές ιστορίες, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πως του τελείωσαν οι αξιόπιστες και τώρα λέει ό,τι νάναι. Ήδη και κάποιες του βιβλίου μου φαίνονται ύποπτες, εκτός αν φταίει το σερβίρισμα:

Είκοσι χιλιάδες μικρά παιδιά πεθαίνουν από ασφυξία μέσα στους σκοτεινούς σωλήνες των λονδρέζικων καμινάδων. Οι Άγγλοι εργολάβοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τους καπνοδοχοκαθαριστές σαν σκλάβους. 
Πέντε πολεμικά πλοία και τρία τάγματα στέλνονται στη Μάνη, για να αντιμετωπίσουν τον Παπουλάκο, ένα γέρο καλόγερο που ο λαός τον θεωρεί προφήτη. 
Ο βασιλιάς Λουδοβίκος ΙΓ΄ διατάζει να στεγάζονται όλα τα πορνεία της γαλλικής επικράτειας δίπλα στις εκκλησίες, ώστε να μπορούν οι πελάτες να μπαίνουν από τη μία πόρτα κατευθείαν στην άλλη, για να παίρνουν άφεση αμαρτιών. 
Ένα μυστηριακό ξύλινο γυναικείο άγαλμα, η Αταλάντη, τρελαίνει όποιον άντρα την κοιτάζει. Όσοι την αντίκρισαν την ερωτεύτηκαν παράφορα και αυτοκτόνησαν. 
Επί αιώνες, οι Τούρκοι σουλτάνοι, με το που ανεβαίνουν στο θρόνο, σφάζουν νόμιμα όλα τα αδέλφια τους μαζί, για να μην κινδυνεύσει η εξουσία τους, κι έπειτα τους κάνουν μεγαλόπρεπες κηδείες, στις οποίες κλαίνε για τη φοβερή απώλεια. 
Μια αριστοκράτισσα κυρία στην Αθήνα του Περικλή ουρλιάζει από πόνο καθώς αποτριχώνει τα απόκρυφά της καψαλίζοντάς τα με το λυχνάρι. Δίπλα της, μια σκλάβα την κοιτάζει με ζήλια. Οι σκλάβες που συλλαμβάνονταν αποτριχωμένες μαστιγώνονταν μέχρι θανάτου. 
Μία ακόμα σειρά απίθανες σταγόνες, διαλεγμένες από τον ωκεανό τρέλας που ονομάζεται ελληνική και παγκόσμια ιστορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

sarant said:


> Επί αιώνες, οι Τούρκοι σουλτάνοι, με το που ανεβαίνουν στο θρόνο, σφάζουν νόμιμα όλα τα αδέλφια τους μαζί, για να μην κινδυνεύσει η εξουσία τους, κι έπειτα τους κάνουν μεγαλόπρεπες κηδείες, στις οποίες κλαίνε για τη φοβερή απώλεια.


Αυτό, ειδικά, ίσχυε επί πολλούς αιώνες. Τα υπόλοιπα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Λοιπόν, εδώ, πάνω αριστερά, θα βρήκε το σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα του 1874 από την οποία το πήρε το _International History Magazine_ του 1973.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό, ειδικά, ίσχυε επί πολλούς αιώνες. Τα υπόλοιπα...



Μέσες άκρες το ίδιο κάνανε και οι επίγονοι του Αλέξανδρου, μόνο που επέκτειναν την δράση τους σε όλα τα μέλη της βασιλικής οικογένειας (μανάδες, πατεράδες, θειους, θειες, ξαδέρφια, ανίψια, κτλ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Λοιπόν, εδώ, πάνω αριστερά, θα βρήκε το σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα του 1874 από την οποία το πήρε το _International History Magazine_ του 1973.


Που είναι, λέει, αναδημοσίευση από την Whiteball (μάλλον Whitehall) Times της 12ης Αυγούστου.

Τώρα, μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε στο snopes. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2013)

Η είδηση λέει ότι ένας *γιατρός *έβγαλε το συμπέρασμα ότι ανακατεύοντας νιτρικό άργυρο και γλυκερίνη φτιάχνεις νιτρογλυκερίνη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μέσες άκρες το ίδιο κάνανε και οι επίγονοι του Αλέξανδρου, μόνο που επέκτειναν την δράση τους σε όλα τα μέλη της βασιλικής οικογένειας (μανάδες, πατεράδες, θειους, θειες, ξαδέρφια, ανίψια, κτλ).



Γιατί εμείς ήμασταν πάντα καλύτεροι από τους γείτονές μας και κάναμε τα πάντα πιο αποτελεσματικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Γιατί εμείς ήμασταν πάντα καλύτεροι από τους γείτονές μας και κάναμε τα πάντα πιο αποτελεσματικά.



Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ο Πτολεμαίος Δ΄: σκότωσε την μάνα του, Βερενίκη Β΄*, τον αδελφό του, Μάγα, την αδελφή του, Αρσινόη Γ΄, τον θείο του, Λυσίμαχο και μερικούς άλλους συγγενείς που είχε πρόχειρους.


* γνωστή από τον αστερισμό.


----------

